# Hell Week Check-In



## Vertigo (Dec 26, 2012)

So how's everybody doing on this glorious night?!

:cheffry::cooking::cookingdinner::theline:


----------



## brainsausage (Dec 26, 2012)

I took off the tip of my left middle finger knuckle today with the damn passaround Kochi(sucker would'nt stop bleeding for hours...).

Now I'm trying to finalize the New Years menu with chef whilst enjoying some local brew. 

There's a light at the end of the food colored tunnel...


----------



## Vertigo (Dec 26, 2012)

Just about to get into bed for the 3:30am wakeup call. Grills heating at 4, splash of rum in my coffee at 4:15?


----------



## tweyland (Dec 26, 2012)

Was still standing. Then knocked on my back by the flu.


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Dec 27, 2012)

Made it out of the inlaws house and back home safely, couldnt ask for anything more


----------



## sachem allison (Dec 27, 2012)

with the aftermath of hurricane Sandy and the way things are here in NYC Christmas and the surrounding couple of days have been a flop. Long hours but, very few customers. I had 8 all day and I was hear for 15 hours. It has been a suckey year business wise. we had a few good busy weeks in early to mid Dec and that's about it.


----------



## miketayl0r (Dec 27, 2012)

Weather here in Pitt has settled the beast for now but with new years on our heals, Rezos are starting to push 600! 
Flame on brothers


----------



## sachem allison (Dec 27, 2012)

for the first time ever, zero rezos for new years eve so far. last year we had so many rezos we almost crashed.


----------

